# Drug Control Policy Critic Proves His Point



## allgrownup (Oct 15, 2007)

*I'm looking forward to the mentioned Youtube video releases later this week!*

*Drug Control Policy Critic Proves His Point 

Posted by CN Staff on October 14, 2007 at 05:55:59 PT
**Cannabis News*
*By Chris Durant, The Times-Standard 
Source: Times-Standard 

Los Angeles, CA -- Matthew Robinson, author of Lies, damn lies and drug war statistics: A critical analysis of claims made by the ONDCP, preached to the choir Saturday, presenting his case that's laid out in his book. 

Robinson was the featured speaker during the Saturday morning session of the 2007 National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws conference in Los Angeles, where he discussed how the Office of National Drug Control Policy uses questionable data presentation to make it look as though the war on drugs is working. 

When drug use is up they say 'we having financial problems so we need more money', Robinson said. They say the same thing when drug use goes down. 

He broke up his presentation with eight questions, including if the drug war was balanced or not. 

He pointed out that more than 60 percent of the drug war's budget goes to law enforcement. 

To the ONDCP, this is balance, Robinson said. And not only is the drug war not balanced, it's continually becoming unbalanced under the Bush administration. 

Robinson's presentation was accompanied by slides of statistics, where he showed the crowd the selective presentation of statistics in ONDCP reports. 

They can't even make up their minds about how they're going to collect data, Robinson said. 

One of the questions Robinson looked into was whether the drug war helps drug users with treatment, by again using questionable data in their statistics. He said the report focussed on drug users. 

The drug war does not heal drug users, Robinson said. Users don't need treatment, abusers do, Robinson said. 

He also touched on drug arrests. 

The burden on police is increasing every year, Robinson said. Twenty percent of all state inmates are in for drugs. 

And, according to Robinson, the ONDCP manipulates statistics in this category as well by saying Robinson inflated his numbers, but only citing federal arrest numbers. 

Most people who get arrested are arrested are arrested by state and local law enforcement, Robinson said. 

Robinson also took on statements made by the ONDCP on that the war on drugs is doing nothing to drive up prices of drugs.

We spend more tax-payer dollars every year, and the stuff is getting cheaper, Robinson said. 

Not only was the price of drugs worked into the presentation, but the potency was as well. 

If it's true that the THC in marijuana is increasing does that mean that the drug war makes better pot? Robinson asked. 

The remainder of the morning session was on upcoming marijuana initiatives in various cities, counties and states. 

The panel was chaired by NORML founder Keith Stroup, who pointed out there is no national initiative process. 

So we don't have that option on a national level, Stroup said. 

The conference's high point was Saturday night at the High Times Magazine Stony Awards where the most cannabis-friendly entertainers, movies and shows are honored with, not a statue, but a bong. 

Today, the NORML Legal Committee is holding its medical marijuana seminar with topics like how to work with local governments and Federal considerations. 

Every seminar and panel during the conference will be available on YouTube.com within the week, according to NORML officials. 

Complete Title: Drug Control Policy Critic Proves His Point at NORML Conference 

Video - **http://tinyurl.com/267g4e*

*Source: Times-Standard (Eureka, CA)
Author: Chris Durant, The Times-Standard
Published: October 14, 2007
Copyright: 2007 MediaNews Group, Inc. 
Contact: [email protected]
Website: **http://www.times-standard.com/*

*Related Articles & Web Site:

NORML
**http://www.norml.org/*

*NORML Heads Work To Ignite The Troops
**http://cannabisnews.com/news/thread23405.shtml*

*Marijuana Conference Draws Crowd
**http://cannabisnews.com/news/thread23403.shtml*

*CannabisNews NORML Archives
**http://cannabisnews.com/news/list/NORML.shtml*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Much love to NORML for speaking up like they always do. The fact at hand is though. We are all growing an illegal substance and therfore we have to deal with the out comes, if we are caught. 

Laws are laws and the govt will do what they have to do to stop, ban and control MJ.

Do I think that the military will be coming off par by looking at us?

My friend they all ready do. They know more about the U.S.A. and the people that live here than anywhere else. This is our country and they need to protect it not just from terrorists but our selves too.

I am not trying to delve into the politics of our nation, but I think that we as Americans doubt the level of security we have on other nation and mainly ours.

Look at what Google has done with Google Earth? If they have a program powerful enough for me to pinpoint my house and yard, do you really think that the U.S. Govt does not have some thing more powerful and precise at their finger tips.

They will use this too. There are more branches of U.S. security than we being Americans know.

Do not put it past us to protect ourselves from ourselves.

This is just a though of mine. Not one person will ever know the full potential of our Govt and what they do.

I say live your life and worry not. If you are growing and mass producing you will have problems. Myself, I will only have a small grow op going at any given time...This I promise is not worth the time of the U.S Military.

Local officials might become a problem but I will not allow myself to be caught. The key on small grow ops is to keep your mouth shut! Even to your best friends (who knows when they will become enemies?) Keep it quite and sizable and always take precautions when people come over, ventilation, light....ect.....ect...ect

Just my two pennies though

Very interesting post my friend.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## passtheswag (Oct 16, 2007)

:yeahthat: :farm: clever u  r  o   so  wise!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

Please be careful with the political comments. Hey only a couple of months to go. Then its another screwball put in the seat.
This forum doesn't support political talk unless directly MJ related. We take no sides as part of the staff. but have found that political talks lead to flaming and bashing. What we try to avoid here.
Thanks


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 16, 2007)

True Mutt. Sorry if my post was pushing it


----------

